# Czech Open 2011



## tim (May 12, 2011)

The Czech Open 2011 will take place on July 15-17, 2011 in Pardubice, Czech Republic. Check out the Czech Open 2011 website for more information.

I've only heard great things about Czech Open, so i decided to join the fun this year. However, i haven't booked a room yet. Do you have any recommendations? Where do you guys stay?


----------



## Ton (May 14, 2011)

Registration was already closed.
If you are interested you can mail me to be put on a waiting list. End June I will fix the schedule and check how many can join

Ton

btw Rooms can be booked online see Czech tournament site


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 14, 2011)

I'll be there  hope a Clean and Fresh air in the venue. You will see 47 years young woman gonna beat her husband in Square-1 event


----------



## Shortey (May 14, 2011)

I'll be there too thanks to Maria!


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 14, 2011)

Shortey said:


> I'll be there too thanks to Maria!


 

so I can't take my rice cooker and the half of my kitchen  


It will a great competition if all competitors active to be a judge and helping with scramble. Silly for Ton if he must begging competitors to be a judge 

I can't wait to meet you at Czech Open 2011, btw I'm missing Máte , Milan, Charlie, Zaba, Rafal Studnicki, Bruno on the competitors list :/


----------



## Brunito (May 15, 2011)

Ton i registered already in april but im not on the competitors list and i dont know why?????? Bence has the same problem and he had to registered himself two times 

so if u can help me pls help thx


----------



## Ton (May 15, 2011)

Brunito said:


> Ton i registered already in april but im not on the competitors list and i dont know why?????? Bence has the same problem and he had to registered himself two times
> 
> so if u can help me pls help thx


 
Sorry, I did not receive any WCA registration with your name, are you sure you registered and submitted for the Czech open 2011 and check if the submit was successful? The registration was only available via the registration page on my web site

All competitors will get confirmation with in a few days, you should have checked much earlier and contacted me directly. I hardly read speedsolving.com

So in future contact me directly after you do not see your name listed, now there is not much I can do than put you on a wainting list

Ton


----------



## Ton (May 15, 2011)

Brunito said:


> Ton i registered already in april but im not on the competitors list and i dont know why?????? Bence has the same problem and he had to registered himself two times
> 
> so if u can help me pls help thx


 
Up to now I did not receive any emails from you, you need to email if you want me to do something about it!


----------



## Brunito (May 16, 2011)

okay okay sure and thx for it


----------



## Ton (May 21, 2011)

Hi All

I created a few more spaces so now I have a few places to register, please email me to apply. 

I do not respond on request posted on forums (as I hardly read forums), please send your request for registration by emaill , see Czech Open 2011 site

Ton


----------



## joey (May 21, 2011)

How are people getting there?

It's kinda a hard place to get to. If someone is driving or something from somewhere and has extra room, let me know!
If not I'll have to see how to navigate there


----------



## tim (May 21, 2011)

joey said:


> It's kinda a hard place to get to. If someone is driving or something from somewhere and has extra room, let me know!
> If not I'll have to see how to navigate there


 
I'll get there by train, so no help from me. But i know that Kai's going to drive from Dresden.

So, you'll be there, Joey?


----------



## Ton (May 23, 2011)

We are full again, two cubers forgot to register at the WCA Czech site and only register at the Czech Tournament site. Other still need to register at the Czech Tournament site, else you will not get the discount and can not reserve an accomodation

Ton


----------



## Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi All

There are few spots open for registration

I do not respond on request posted on forums (as I hardly read forums), please send your request for registration by emaill , see Czech Open 2011 site

btw the schedule was updated with
a final for clock, pyraminx and 2x2

Ton


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll stay at the UNIVERSITY OF PARDUBICE HOSTEL **. Does anyone know the exact address of this hostel? I couldn't find anything on their website and I'd like to know where I'm supposed to be on Thursday evening.


----------



## ZalEw (Jul 12, 2011)

I would like to know the same thing to this place: http://www.czechopen.net/en/accommodation-and-board-meals/university-dormitory/ .


----------



## Henrik (Jul 12, 2011)

I am guessing it will be in this area:
MAP

Venue is due south just over the river.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 15, 2011)

New 4BLD ER today: 4:30 by Marcell Endrey

(and with 7:11 and a new French NR I get only 4th...)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2011)

TMOY said:


> New 4BLD ER today: 4:30 by Marcell Endrey
> 
> (and with 7:11 and a new French NR I get only 4th...)


 
Wow! Congratulations to Marcell! And congratulations to you too - 7:11 is a pretty nice time! Hard to believe that doesn't even make the podium anymore.

And if I may ask, who were second and third?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 15, 2011)

TMOY said:


> New 4BLD ER today: 4:30 by Marcell Endrey
> 
> (and with 7:11 and a new French NR I get only 4th...)


Wow congrats to Marcell and yourself! (and mystery 2nd and 3rd places - maybe Kai+Tim?)


----------



## Slash (Jul 15, 2011)

TMOY said:


> New 4BLD ER today: 4:30 by Marcell Endrey
> 
> (and with 7:11 and a new French NR I get only 4th...)


 
ohmaigod Marcell!!!!
congratz 4 y'all!


----------



## unwissend (Jul 16, 2011)

In a German speedcubing forum Markus Pirzer posted the results of Friday. So, here they are - thanks to Markus 



> 4er Blind:
> 1. Marcel Endrey 4:30,56 ER
> 2. Kai Jiptner 5:19,61
> 3. Tim Habermaas 7:09,83
> ...


----------



## Ton (Jul 16, 2011)

The unchecked results so far




> ```
> 1	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	Michal Pleskowicz	16,67	sec	Average
> 2	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	Morten Arborg	        18,59	sec	Average
> 3	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	Milán Baticz	        19,14	sec	Average
> ...


----------



## TMOY (Jul 16, 2011)

Another ER this morning. 16/18 multi by Tim.
Sorry Daniel and Ramadan but you will have to attempt at least 15 now 

Edit: ninja'd by Ton


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 17, 2011)

Just arrived... Congrats Japan! 

We've hat a cool time at Pardubice. I was a bit bummed out after Multi and Single BLD (1:16 with a 20sec delay during execution), but solved a 5x5 and improved my 4x4 PB by quite a bit. Congrats to Marcell and Tim for their ERs. I know they both practiced really really hard. I'm happy for them. Congrats to Frank as well! Great success!


----------



## Shack (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for DYK:
Aili gets turned on by Daniel Radcliffe
Joel finally Found the stripclub (but didnt bring me)
I missed Arnaud, Erik and Charlie (and many others) ALOT!!!
"I shows's her the business"
Sanio tried speedBLD at BLD (better luck next time champ)
STRIPCLUB!!!!
Maria is THE crazycubemom
Morten is scared of water
The sign drinking game is still awesome
Istvan actually knows how to Dance 
Joeys nickname is Jewy
I Found my 32 move FMC solution in the 4 last minutes
Me and Michal has the almost exact solving style (and are quite good at teamsolving)

More to come


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 18, 2011)

nice competition!
but i thought only the first 32 went to the second rond of the 3x3, not 39?
however: stupid, just missing 0,01 for the next round!  (the 38th and 39th had 20,35, me 20,36)


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 18, 2011)

nice competition!
but i thought only the first 32 went to the second rond of the 3x3, not 39?
however: stupid, just missing 0,01 for the next round!  (the 38th and 39th had 20,35, me 20,36)


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 19, 2011)

The results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=CzechOpen2011


----------



## Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

brunovervoort said:


> nice competition!
> but i thought only the first 32 went to the second rond of the 3x3, not 39?
> however: stupid, just missing 0,01 for the next round!  (the 38th and 39th had 20,35, me 20,36)


 
In the draft schedule it was 32, I finalized the schedule a week before the competition, there was room for the maximum , which is 75% of first round (52) , so this is where the 39 came up. 40 was based on the number of competitors 4 did not show up without cancellation

Ton


----------

